# Importing my *list* of Kindle titles into calibre



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been a Kindle owner since the original and I started using calibre fairly early on as well. We all know that you need to specify which Kindle you are using for a particular title. Is there a way that I can just get the titles of the Kindle books into calibre? When my collection was small, I didn't mind downloading a copy to my PC and then adding it to calibre but with over 900 Amazon purchased books, there has got to be an easier way. I have titles from other sources and want a combined list to avoid duplication.

I don't know if what I'm asking even makes sense. Basically, I don't want to add the actual ebook to calibre, just the name. I already have a column for Amazon titles so if I wanted to read a previous purchase, that would let me know to go to Amazon to send it where I wanted. Or is there a better program for this?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am trying to put all mine on goodreads.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I use Book Collector from collectorz.com.

There are versions for the PC, Mac, Web, IOS and Android.

Personally, I use the Mac, Web, IOS and Android ones.

That way I can look at my Mac Mini, Kindle Fire, iPhone or iPad and find out what books I already own as well as what device I have downloaded them to.

It doesn't matter which one I enter changes with. The changes show up on all my other devices.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I am trying to put all mine on goodreads.


I use Goodreads as well, but I have been using that strictly for books I have read. If I found a way to import the titles without having to do it manually, I could be satisfied. I don't have a PW2 so I don't have that integration feature...

Now that I am back home, I've dug into calibre. Looks like I can "add an empty book". That will still be tedious. I was hoping for a plug-in. Of course, if I end up doing that, I'll add DH's audible titles as well.

I looked at Book Collector. Unless I misread the e-book management, it sounds like you are adding the book to the library, just like calibre does. Cloud access would be great. I like to think I'm tech savvy but I couldn't get calibre to work in the cloud.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You know you can have more than one library in Calibre, right? I have one for what I call universal books, no DRM so I know I can load them onto whatever I want to read them on. I also have an audio library where I keep all of my audio books, lectures, etc. I used to load everything into Calibre, but with over a thousand book now it's too much work to keep up with, so I just leave all of my Amazon books in the cloud. Side loaded books get put in the device's library (Fire, Phone, etc.).


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------

